# Does putting in a phone number count towards loyalty percentage



## Star8888 (May 4, 2021)

If a guest doesn't have Target Circle and they put in their phone number to sign up does that count towards our loyalty percentage number? I know we have the QR codes now but for people who are in a rush I would normally have them put in a phone number then sign up later. Also if a guest has Target Circle and puts in a phone number vs scanning the barcode does it count for our percentage? 😬


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 4, 2021)

Spot wants guest us the app currently. Take it the phone number too.


----------



## DBZ (May 4, 2021)

It's confusing. In mpm it lists redcard, circle, and loyalty percentages. I've been meaning to look this up, but haven't had a minute.


----------



## Anelmi (May 4, 2021)

QR codes? For Target Circle?


----------



## starmaster1000 (May 5, 2021)

I believe yes.

Phone number entries for new Guests count as signups. In Classic POS (old), when you total the transaction, it won't add "Target Circle" as the last line of the sale if the number isn't registered fully with a Target account. You gotta be quick though... It'll do it really fast. You can hit Back to see if it added it or not. It'll always be the last item. 

Guests with existing accounts signed up for Target Circle with that phone number, in Classic POS, it will add "Target Circle" as the last line of the purchase.


----------



## sunnydays (May 5, 2021)

so there's a couple of different things going on here actually. first and foremost is that starmaster is correct that 1st time phone number entry counts as a signup but not a "full activation"; full activation happens when the guest follows the instructions in the text they receive after initial signup and sets up a target account with their phone number attached to it and such. _after this_, any time they either put their phone # in or scan the barcode in the target it counts as circle utilization towards your circle% and total loyalty%.

the problem is that if the guest _never follows through on these steps_, then deals won't get saved to their phone number and all they'll be getting from phone entry is the 1% rewards (useless if they're using a redcard) and you also aren't getting credit for circle utilization. so your goal as a guest advocate should be to make sure that you're not just getting guests to enter their phone number but they should be doing full activation through the app to reap all the benefits (and boost your loyalty %).



DBZ said:


> It's confusing. In mpm it lists redcard, circle, and loyalty percentages. I've been meaning to look this up, but haven't had a minute.



redcard % is % of total transactions that utilize a redcard on any given day. so if on tuesday your redcard % is 13.31%, that means that 13.31% of all transactions used a redcard as either full or partial payment. same with circle %, _x_% of transactions had circle utilization. loyalty percentage is essentially an average of the two (it's a bit more complicated than that, but that's the gist of it)

circle % and total loyalty % should both be over 40%


----------

